# About to test drive - some questions



## charlie123 (Dec 13, 2010)

I've had a trawl through the forum, but it I'm getting conflicting information from dealer / internet, and while my default setting is not to believe a word on the web, from what I'm hearing about the dealership, I thought I'd ask the following - apologies if this is posted elsewhere.

I'm looking to buy a 2010 model and wonder:

Is the vehicle speed limited?

Is the 'launch control' feature only available if I take it to the dealer for a designated 'track day'?

Does turning off traction control really void the warranty??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

charlie123 said:


> I've had a trawl through the forum, but it I'm getting conflicting information from dealer / internet, and while my default setting is not to believe a word on the web, from what I'm hearing about the dealership, I thought I'd ask the following - apologies if this is posted elsewhere.
> 
> I'm looking to buy a 2010 model and wonder:
> 
> ...


Hope this helps...


----------



## charlie123 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks - I should of course have said - "electronically limited", given that I did appreciate that even this car has a top speed!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

VDC off does not automatically mean no warranty but the blackbox will be reviewed to see how the car was treated whilst in this status - basically, abuse (ie donuts, sliding etc) means no warranty but if driving out on a Sunday afternoon jaunt at 60 on the A road and the gearbox/engine lets go then you WILL be covered.

D


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*I think Charlie your thinking of the japanese market cars*

They were/are limited to 112mph
No such restraint here in blighty or any of that 155mph nonsense either


----------

